# SOLVEDConnettersi ad una Rete wi-fi con chiave WPA2-PSK-TKIP

## fbcyborg

Salve!

Ho cercato di capire come fare reading TFM! Ma nonostante i tentativi non sono riuscito a connettermi utilizzando questo tipo di crittografia.

Premetto che ho già visto nel forum molti thread riguardanti questo problema, ma sono tutti specifici per determinate schede wireless, invece io ho bisogno di nozioni generiche... per la connessione.

Solitamente per connettermi alla mia rete WI-FI utilizzando la sicurezza WEP faccio nel seguente modo:

```

ifconfig eth0 down

iwconfig wlan0 essid MY-ESSID

iwconfig wlan0 channel 6

iwconfig wlan0 ap XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

iwconfig wlan0 key XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX enc open

iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.110 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

route add default gw 192.168.1.254

```

Intanto non capisco perché se non faccio ifconfig eth0 down tutto il resto non mi funziona.. ma soprattutto perché il mio pc non è visibile in rete locale tramite samba quando uso la wi-fi.. ma questo è un problema che in caso vedrò in altra sede...

Adesso vorrei impostare il mio access point affinchè utilizzi la crittografia WPA2 Pre-Shared Key con algoritmo di cifratura TKIP. Chiaramente ho creato una chiave condivisa, che è impostata sull'access point.

Come faccio ??? 

nel MAN ci sono vari esempi ma provando con questi non ci sono riuscito:

 *MAN wrote:*   

> Examples :
> 
>                    iwconfig eth0 key 0123-4567-89
> 
>                    iwconfig eth0 key [3] 0123-4567-89
> ...

 

----------

## Merlink

wpa richiede un supplicant.

```
emerge wpa_supplicant
```

dopodiche', se abiliti la configurazione via gui, potresti creare un file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf senza nessuna definizione di network ed avviare come root wpa_gui. I passi successivi sono semplici, scanni, aggiungi il network e lo configuri.

See Ya

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, adesso il problema è che quando avvio wpa_gui in Status c'è scritto:

```
Could not get status from wpa_supplicant
```

chiaramente non funziona nemmeno scan.

Se avvio wpa_gui da riga di comando ecco cosa appare in shell:

```
Failed to open control connection to wpa_supplicant.

PING failed - trying to reconnect

PING failed - trying to reconnect

PING failed - trying to reconnect

PING failed - trying to reconnect

.... all'infinito ... 
```

----------

## Merlink

dimenticavo una cosa ovvia...devi far partire wpa_supplicant prima di farci connettere la gui  :Razz: 

ti conviene avviarlo in modalità verbosa all'inizio con:

```
wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext -i eth1 -dd
```

dove wext è il driver da usare se usi i driver del kernel (Wireless Extensions) oppure madwifi o simili ... N.B.: ipw è deprecato in funzione di wext!

-i <interfaccia wireless> 

la doppia d, come probabilmente immagini, è la modalità verbosissima.

fatto questo (coem root), avvia da un altra console, wpa_gui.

(ti sei ricordato di pulire il file di configurazione di wpa?)

quando sarai sicuro che l'affiliazione avviene senza problemi, potrai mettere tutto in /etc/conf.d/net. Per comodità e pappa pronta (affanc**o i manualiiii) ti incollo le parti salienti del mio:

```

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth1="60"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

```

per il wpa_supplicant.conf non ti posso aiutare in quanto uso WPA2 Enterprise con 802.1x ...tutto diverso.

Good luck

----------

## fbcyborg

OK!

grazie mille... dunque ecco cosa succede se faccio:

# wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dndiswrapper -i wlan0 -dd

```

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ndiswrapper' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:16:0a:00:42:ac

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface wlan0

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 301 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

No enabled networks - do not scan

State: SCANNING -> INACTIVE
```

 successivamente se lancio wpa_gui, ho gli stessi problemi di prima.

----------

## .:chrome:.

si, ma... prima di lanciare wpa_supplicant con il debug, non era il caso di lanciarlo senza, per vedere se funzionava?

in tal caso non sarebbe servito il debug, oppure si sarebbe saputo cosa cercare...

comunque sembra non trovi l'AP. è raggiungibile/accessibile dal tuo sistema?

----------

## fbcyborg

Aggiungo che ho anche disabilitato l'opzione "nascondi essid" ...

quindi dovrebbe essere visibile.

nel caso io volessi utilizzare lo script che ho postato nel primo messaggio riesco a connettermi.. quindi l'AP è raggiungibile.

----------

## .:chrome:.

in base a quell'impostazione devi cambiare l'opzione ap_scan (e un'altra ancora nella sezione network) di wpa_supplicant.conf

prova a postare quello che dice SENZA -d

----------

## fbcyborg

Il mio file wpa_supplicant.conf è vuoto.

Se tolgo l'opzione -dd non dice nulla.. se lascio solo "-d"  è uguale a quando c'è "-dd".

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Il mio file wpa_supplicant.conf è vuoto

 

non credi sia il caso di mettere qualche configurazione?  :Confused: 

è dure pretendere che i programmi funzionino senza file di configurazione

----------

## Cazzantonio

c'è un'ottima guida gentoo per il wifi   :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie!!!! 

E' proprio quella che sto seguendo!!!!

EDIT: ho preso come file di configurazione quello della guida segnalata da Cazzantonio, e che ovviamente avevo già visto e cominciato a seguire.. ma quando avvio wpa_gui Status rimane su scanning.

EDIT:allora.. vi dico cosa non capisco:

Il file di configurazione di esempio sulla guida è così:

```
# La riga sotto non deve essere cambiata altrimenti non funziona

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Assicurarsi che solo root può leggere la configurazione WPA

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Lasciare che wpa_supplicant si occupi dello scanning e della

# selezione AP

ap_scan=1

```

non ho capito se devo impostare il seguente.. io ho bisogno di utilizzare l'AP con WPA2-PSK - TKIP

```

# Caso semplice: WPA-PSK, PSK come un ASCII passphrase, permette tutte

# cifre valide

network={

  ssid="simple"

  psk="very secret passphrase"

  # Più alta è la priorità, prima c'è riconoscimento

  priority=5

}

```

Il seguente lo commenterei.. non penso mi serva.. correggetemi se sbaglio.

```

# Lo stesso del precedente, ma è richiesto lo scanning specifico per

# SSID (per AP che rigettano broadcast SSID)

network={

  ssid="second ssid"

  scan_ssid=1

  psk="very secret passphrase"

  priority=2

}

```

Ad occhio direi di dover impostare quì i miei valori come scriverei a fianco....

```

# E' usato solo WPA-PSK. Qualsiasi combinazione di cifre valida è

# accettata

network={

  ssid="example"  <-------  METTEREI IL MIO ESSID

  proto=WPA  <------------ LASCIO WPA ANCHE SE USO WPA2???

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK      <--------- LASCIO COSI'??

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP   <----------- USO SOLO TKIP, CANCELLO CCMP????

  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40  <----- SU QUESTO NON HO IDEA DI COSA FARE

  psk=06b4be19da289f475aa46a33cb793029d4ab3db7a23ee92382eb0106c72ac7bb <----- LO SOSTITUISCO CON LA CHIAVE DA ME SCELTA

  priority=2

}

```

Il seguente lo commenterei...

```

# Connessione plaintext (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

  ssid="plaintext-test"

  key_mgmt=NONE

}

```

Questo mi farà comodo quando vorrò usare il wep.. per il momento lo commento????

```

# Connessione condivisa WEP key (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

  ssid="static-wep-test"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  wep_key0="abcde"

  wep_key1=0102030405

  wep_key2="1234567890123"

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

}

```

Commento anche il seguente???

```

# Connessione condivisa WEP key (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X) usando

# autenticazione Shared Key IEEE 802.11

network={

  ssid="static-wep-test2"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  wep_key0="abcde"

  wep_key1=0102030405

  wep_key2="1234567890123"

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

  auth_alg=SHARED

}

```

questo non so come configurarlo... 

```

# Rete IBSS/ad-hoc con WPA-None/TKIP

network={

  ssid="test adhoc"

  mode=1

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-NONE

  pairwise=NONE

  group=TKIP

  psk="secret passphrase"

}
```

Ecco che spero di aver chiarito i miei dubbi... 

Fra l'altro credevo che esistesse un procedimento automatico (simile a xorgcfg) che mi consentisse di creare un file di configurazione da zero.

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma scusa... prendi il file di esempio che c'è con wpa_supplicant, no? sarà anche più aggiornato di quello della guida

usi quello e lo scremi eliminando quello che non ti serve

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> non ho capito se devo impostare il seguente.. io ho bisogno di utilizzare l'AP con WPA2-PSK - TKIP

 

WPA2 non usa PSK né TKIP. suppongo che quello che tu vuoi sia WPA semplice

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ad occhio direi di dover impostare quì i miei valori come scriverei a fianco....[code]
> 
> # E' usato solo WPA-PSK. Qualsiasi combinazione di cifre valida è
> 
> # accettata
> ...

 

dovrebbe essere corretto, se hai un AP come il mio

io sono alla presa con lo stesso problema in questi giorni, e per quanto mi riguarda sono fermo all'inserimento della PSK, perché pare non gli piaccia la stringa testuale

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
heavensdoor ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="<ssid della rete>"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        auth_alg=OPEN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

# pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=TKIP

# group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

#psk="xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx(testo)"

        psk=yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy(hash)

}
```

questo è il mio e funziona con una wpa semplice

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora.. per il momento sembra tutto risolto.. riesco a navigare...

Intanto il mio access point supporta il modo WPA2... ho dovuto mettere (impostare sul router/access point)WPA semplice con PSK e TKIP... 

Forse la mia scheda wi-fi non supporta WPA2.

In ogni caso ecco cosa ho fatto...

Ecco il mio /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, come consigliato da Cazzantonio:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="MY_ESSID"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        auth_alg=OPEN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk=la mia chiave.................

}

```

poi ho dato un bel 

```
wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dndiswrapper -i wlan0 -dd
```

ed ha cominciato a stampare tutti i suoi caratteri ecc.. 

Ho usufruito di wpa_gui per connettermi e tutto è andato alla grande.

Chiaramente ho dovuto assegnare l'ip all'interfaccia con:

```
iwconfig wlan0 192.168.1.110 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

e 

route add default gw 192.168.1.254
```

Ok, adesso cosa dovrei fare ??? Nel senso.. dovrei rendere il tutto, automatico... 

Tenete conto che spesso utilizzo anche la rete lan wired..

----------

## Cazzantonio

Senti però portresti almeno vedere se ci riesci da solo prima di chiedere   :Rolling Eyes:  non vorrei sembrare acido però esistono dei file di esempio molto ben fatti... almeno guardali e vieni a chiedere quello che non capisci   :Rolling Eyes: 

Quando si da una mano a qualcuno fa piacere vedere che cerca di impegnarsi anche autonomamente   :Rolling Eyes:  . Sicuramente non è il tuo caso ma spesso chiedere prima ancora di essersi documentati viene equivocato con scarsa voglia di impegnarsi e ritenuto generalmente un comportamento maleducato sul forum   :Rolling Eyes: 

Con questo non ti voglio cazziare troppo... solo per favore mostra un po' di impegno anche te... veniamoci incontro. Questo dovrebbe esser un forum, non un helpdesk   :Smile:   :Wink: 

questo è il mio /etc/conf.d/net che ho costruito semplicemente guardando /etc/conf.d/net.example... 

```
ale@heavensdoor ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

modules_eth0=( "!plug" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules_eth1=( "!plug" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_timeout_eth1=90

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )
```

sostituisci "-Dwext" con il driver che usi te (mi pare che usi -Dndiswrapper"), sostituisci i vari eth0,1 con quelli appropriati per il tuo sistema, togli pure quel "modules_ethx=( "!plug" )" se non ti piace... io lo uso per evitare che all'avvio l'initscript cerchi automaticamente di tirare su la rete con netplug.

----------

## .:chrome:.

@Cazzantonio:

perché hai inserito la PSK come hash?

dove hai trovato indicato di farlo, e soprattutto, come hai generato quell'hash?

----------

## Cazzantonio

con wpa_passphrase:

```
ale@heavensdoor ~ $ wpa_passphrase ssid pipposfhdsheaayehyegahgrehyrehgdah

network={

        ssid="ssid"

        #psk="pipposfhdsheaayehyegahgrehyrehgdah"

        psk=bbc66b806488db9c056143daf60f98156253c321a9057a2cbc6eb24a21498cc8

}
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Ecco il mio /etc/conf.d/net:

```
$ cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_timeout_wlan0=90

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.110 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_wlan0=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

```

in questo modo dopo aver fatto /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart non riesco a navigare comunque.

da precisare che la mia scheda wifi, è usb, e non sempre è inserita. Se non la inserisco non dovrebbe succedere niente, se la inserisco, navigo in automatico. Almeno è quello che vorrei cercare di ottenere.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao! 

Allora, l'unica cosa che sono riuscito a fare, per automatizzare il tutto è quella di creare il file di configurazione per wpa_supplicant

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="MY_SSID"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        auth_alg=OPEN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx(hex)               

}

```

ed utilizzare il seguente scriptino:

```
#! /bin/sh

ifconfig eth0 down

wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dndiswrapper -i wlan0 -dd > /dev/null &

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.110 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

route add default gw 192.168.1.254

```

Ditemi voi se c'è qualche alternativa migliore.

Di solito mi collego alla mia rete di casa, con queste impostazioni, ma, nel caso volessi connettermi anche ad altre reti.. sarebbe sufficiente definire altre sezioni come quella sopra riportata, per ogni rete wireless alla quale mi voglio connettere? O basta semplicemente utilizzare wpa_gui, pre il rilevamento e per le impostazioni?

PS: samba continua a non funzionarmi quando utilizzo la scheda wi-fi, non mi entra nemmeno in rete locale!

----------

## u238

leggi almeno cosa ti viene scritto nei post precedenti.. trovi tutto quello che ti serve.. ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

 *u238 wrote:*   

> leggi almeno cosa ti viene scritto nei post precedenti.. trovi tutto quello che ti serve.. ciao

 

forse avrò letto? che ne pensi???

evidentemente non mi funziona.

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora dunque... ricapitolando:

attualmente utilizzo questo wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="MY_ESSID"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        auth_alg=OPEN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk=la mia chiave.................

} 
```

e mi connetto sempre utilizzando questo scriptino:

```
ifconfig eth0 down

wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dndiswrapper -i wlan0 -dd > /dev/null &

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.110 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

route add default gw 192.168.1.254

```

il mio /etc/conf.d/net è:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_timeout_wlan0=90

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.110 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_wlan0=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

```

a questo punto penso che anche se commento le precedenti 5 righe da "modules" a "routes_wlan0" riesco a connettermi lo stesso.

forse non ho capito bene come funziona tutto il meccanismo, quindi chiedo conferma.

Per prima cosa vorrei sapere se devo aggiungere una sezione network{} nel wpa_supplicant.conf per ogni rete alla quale mi devo connettere.

Ad esempio mi capita di dovermi connettere alla mia rete di casa che utilizza wpa e ad un' altra rete che usa WEP.

Vorrei capire se succede qualcosa (qualche problema)nel caso in cui il file /etc/conf.d/net sia configurato anche per la mia scheda wifi usb, ed essa non sia inserita.

Quello che mi piacerebbe che accadesse è che quando inserisco la scheda wifi si connette ad una delle reti disponibili da me impostate, in modo automatico. Se la scheda non è inserita, pazienza.. viene abilitata solo eth0 che è ethernet ed è fissa.

Mi sono installato anche netplug.. quindi se non ho capito male è quello ciò che mi serve.

Per favore non vi incavolate, non è molto facile capire come impostare tutto.. Altrimenti se ci riuscissi da solo non chiederei quì nel forum.

Sto cercando di capire da solo come fare, leggendo anche i vari file example, fra cui net.example, wpa_supplicant.conf.example (il file .gz) e anche il file /etc/conf.d/wireless, ma poi con tutti questi file cado nella confusione.

Scusate se sono ripetitivo, ma dal mio ultimo post (19 ottobre) non ho fatto altro che fare prove.. e non mi si è mai connesso dopo aver fatto un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart.

A me piacerebbe pure che ci fosse uno initscript /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 in modo che io possa aggiungerlo al runlevel di default o comunque fare lo start o lo stop a mio piacimento, in modo da decidere io quando avviarlo e se avviarlo.

Grazie ancora.

----------

## Dun

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Allora dunque... ricapitolando:
> 
> attualmente utilizzo questo wpa_supplicant.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa se non ho letto tutto ma per lo script un bel

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

```

non funziona?

Alla fine e' il baselayout che si preoccupa in base al nome del symlynk di pigliarsi la cfg adatta dal file /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusa, ma il mio net.lo parte ogni volta al boot. Che senso avrebbe fare un link simbolico e dirgli di ripartire?

----------

## federico

Tutte le copie degli script di rete in gentoo provengono da net.lo . Questo programma e' in grado di gestire a seconda del proprio nome diverse schede di rete, e devi averne una copia per ogni scheda che intendi avviare!

```

blackman@altair ~ $ ll /etc/init.d/net*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Nov  4 17:19 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Oct 26  2005 /etc/init.d/net.eth1 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Nov 13  2005 /etc/init.d/net.eth2 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30341 Nov  4 17:19 /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Nov 13  2005 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 -> net.lo

```

Fede

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie Ragazzi!

Sono giunto finalmente alla soluzione del mio problema, vi sono estremamente grato.

La soluzione era appunto

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0
```

una volta fatto /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start è partita la connessione  e tutto è ok.

aggiunta la riga seguente a /etc/samba/smb.conf :

```
interfaces = lo eth0 wlan0
```

 ora funziona pure samba

Grazie mille.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ecco il mio nuovo problema... molto strano direi.

Su un altro pc, ho questi files di configurazione:

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_timeout_eth1=90

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.110 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

```

```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=100

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="MY_ESSID"

        psk="XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

}

```

Il problema è che ogni volta che avvio il pc, se non faccio prima le seguenti operazioni, wpa_gui mi rimane permanentemente nella modalità SCANNING, in Status.

```
ifconfig eth0 down

iwconfig eth1 essid MY_ESSID

route add default gw 192.168.1.254
```

Possibile che non venga memorizzata l'impostazione per questo access point???

Ho anche provato a impostare il wpa_supplicant.conf nello stesso modo di come avevo fatto in un precedente post (notare che le prime 3 righe hanno qualcosa di diverso, in globale) ma la situazione peggiora.  

Ma almeno così riesco a connettermi.

Possibile che ogni volta che devo connettermi mi tocca diventare root (a meno di usare sudo) ed associare eth1 all'essid manualmente affinchè si instauri la connessione?

Eppure i file di config ci sono! E definiscono sia l'essid che il gateway.

----------

## GiRa

Vado a memoria pura: inposta apscan=2.

----------

## fbcyborg

Perfetto, ora sembra funzionare alla grande.

L'unico difetto adesso è che se non faccio 

```
ifconfig eth0 down
```

 la rete wifi non parte.

C'è un modo per evitare di fare ogni volta questa operazione?

Sarebbe bello avere la possibilità che siano entrambe attive ed a seconda di quello che si utilizza, esse funzionino.

Se inserisco il cavo e sono su wireless, comincia a funzionare pure il cavo, e viceversa.

il mio /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf finale è il seguente:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=100

update_config=1

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="MY_ESSID"

        psk="xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        disabled=0

        scan_ssid=1

}

```

Ho aggiunto anche un 

```
disabled=0
```

 ed un 

```
scan_ssid=1
```

Inoltre ecco il mio /etc/conf.d/net finale:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_timeout_eth1=90

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.110 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

```

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Non e' che hai installato netplugd o ifplugd?

----------

## fbcyborg

No, nessuno dei due.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

eccomi di nuovo con un problema di scheda di rete non supportata... incredibile, stiamo parlando di una 3Com.... 

sto tentando di installare la seguente scheda wireless pcmcia della 3Com:

```
Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 43)
```

Non ho trovato il driver per Linux, quindi sono costretto ad usare ndiswrapper. 

La scheda viene correttamente riconosciuta infatti:

```
ndiswrapper version 1.47 loaded (smp=no)

ndiswrapper: driver netmw125 (3Com,12/30/2005,3.2.3.2) loaded

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 9

wlan0: ethernet device 00:00:00:00:00:00 using NDIS driver: netmw125, version: 0x3020007, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 11AB:1FAA.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

```

Ho installato anche wpa_supplicant e con wpa_gui mi dice sempre:

Association request to the driver failed

Non so se sia difettoso il driver .inf che ho fornito, ma ne dubito... Su uindous funziona.

Allora provo ad avviare wpa_supplicant a mano con questo comando:

```
wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dndiswrapper -i wlan0 -dd
```

Ed ecco il risultato...

```
Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ndiswrapper' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel' (DEPRECATED)

ap_scan=2

update_config=1

Line: 6 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     41 30 32 2d 52 41 32 34 32 2d 57 35 34            A02-RA242-W54

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=63): [REMOVED]

proto: 0x2

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

group: 0xe

disabled=1 (0x1)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='A02-RA242-W54'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:12:a9:56:16:b7

Driver does not support WPA.

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

wpa_supplicant_scan: Reached end of scan list - go back to beginning

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

No enabled networks - do not scan

State: SCANNING -> INACTIVE

```

Poi se tento una connessione all'access point, selezionandolo dalla combo box ecco cosa compare:

```
CTRL_IFACE monitor attached - hexdump(len=22): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 30 36 35 32 2d 31 00

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=10):

     49 4e 54 45 52 46 41 43 45 53                     INTERFACES

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS

ioctl[SIOCGIFADDR]: Cannot assign requested address

```

Non so più dove mettere le mani. Tempo fa ho fatto qualcosa di simile con una scheda usb e non ho avuto problemi... sempre usando ndiswrapper su questo pc.

Vi ringrazio in anticipo.

----------

